# Something cool happened today.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Today when we were out goose hunting we had a flock of about 40 canadas come into the field and they started to set down about 100 yds from the decoys. Some were actually on the ground when I hit them with some hard double clucking. The whole bunch lifted up and drifted right into the decoys and we dropped seven.

I know lots of guys have done that but it was awesome having them react like that to something I did on my call. That one flock made my whole season. I'm beginning to think calling in the birds is the best part of the whole hunt.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Damn, I thought it was me :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Maybe it was.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Ask my friends......calling is my favorite part.

If I didn't get to call I would probably stay home!

It's good to hear your still killin them over there.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i hear ya on the calling, I love it when you can make the birds respond to the call. We had a flock that had landed in our field last weekend and a flock was coming in behind them in teh same place when I hit em hard and pulled some birds to teh dekes instead. We won't talk about the shooting(let's just say i was thinking triple) but damn you gotta love the calling.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Gandergrinder, thanks for inviting me. Sure I live three hours away but who can put a price on milage when you get to shoot some of those B52 bombers. Oh well, maybe next time! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The mud was pretty deep today and I'm not sure if the 15 inch inseems on your pants would have made it. :box:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

booster you would have had to shell out $92 for a soda license and we all know you can't squeez blood from a turnip :beer:

bye the way you owe me subway :lol:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

becide his inseam his red hair would have stuck out like a sore thumb this morning. Damn fire crotch


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

:rollin: :rollin: 
"Get the kid a booster seat!"


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

In the words of Mike who I always drink with when I am in Leeds "You motherf---ers are ruthless" "Ruthless"


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

way to go GG!

I wouldn't dare do that with my calling skills  the geese would all be dead from laughing themselves to death  if they do come in for me it is because they want to visit the sick friend 

Have a good one!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

15" inseams! :withstupid: :rollin:

booster, don't take it personnaly, theres lots of advantages to being short. Infact cbass was painting a laundry hamper camoflauge this morning for you to stand in and use as a blind. How thoughtful of him since you won't be able to use the blind you brought him once his dog starts accompanying us.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for calling me you bastards.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm going out for the last hurrah in a few minutes, I'm waiting for my decoy packin, walking goose calls to get here. We saved this one for last....wooohooo


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the best part is watching the birds react to your calling and your spread. i wouldn't go hunting if that wasn't part of it. (dave does like to call a lot)


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Calling is definitely the best part of the hunt for me. We were out yesterday and we had one flock circle 5-6 times where they were close enough to shoot on each pass...finally we got them just the way we wanted before letting them have it. 8)

Cool story GG! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Tyler,
Thought you told us that you couldn't miss anymore Wednesday classes.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I agree with your GG your calling was wonderful this morning and you have now moved up to 2nd on my list of Greatest Hunters right behind GooseBuster3. To bad you had to go to class Tyler you missed me put on a wonderful display of shooting on my side of the decoys, MAN CAN I HOLD DOWN AN END. :sniper:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Sounds like you guys had a good morning...nice, very nice. The goose gods must have been smiling today on the goose hunters. We had some birds work better than they have all year as well....it was a fun way to end the early season for me.. :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Duxnbux was deadly today!To bad it ended so soon."They are so feet down,it should be illeagal!" :lol: .It was fun getting out with you again Jason. :beer: .


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

I had the joy of hunting with duxnbux and he sure is a killer. He is in my top 5 greatest hunters and will look to make a charge at the top WATCH YOUR BACK GOOSEBUSTER3.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I hear ya cluckin big chicken! :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

mark i'm glad to hear i'm on your top ten. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

No problem ryan, you guys going out this weekend or is it to wet? It was VERY wet on wed when we went out almost didnt get the trailer out of the field.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah were going to try some trafficing in the morning. got to give her one more try. the birds are real spread out.


----------

